# Favorite Costa Del Mar Frame



## Reel Estate (Nov 28, 2007)

Which of the Costa Del Mar frames are the best?


----------



## Catfish Hunter (Oct 17, 2007)

Triple Tails w/green mirror lens


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

i like the tripletails and harpoons with copper 580s, but the price is getting flippin ridiculous.



i tried on a pair of guidelines at Hot Spots b&t and i'd have to say they are the most bada$$ pair of glasses i've ever worn, i'm going to get a pair next week. plus, they aren't too exspensive.... 150 bucks for amber green mirrored glass lense.


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Hammerhead's with Vermillion lenses


----------



## Reel Estate (Nov 28, 2007)

I have a pair of the Tripletail in blue mirror. They are heavy and dark. Do you have any opinions on the Stringers?


----------



## Msstdog (Sep 28, 2007)

Pretty fond of my Fathoms w/ copper 580's


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

tortise harpoon with green mirrior 580


----------



## Tyler Massey (Oct 2, 2007)

Trippletail with silver 580's


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

Hammerheads. I have 2 pairs one for inshore and one for offshore


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

turbines green mirror 580's


----------



## snivlem (Aug 1, 2008)

depends on the size and shape of your face







duh


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Brines with green mirror 580 lenses.


----------



## barefootin (Jul 28, 2008)

Wave killers ; blue mirror for me.


----------



## N-Reel-Trouble (Oct 3, 2007)

> *snivlem (3/28/2009)*depends on the size and shape of your face
> 
> 
> 
> ...




This man speaks the truth! I like several frames, but tripletails fit my head the best! I'm gonna try on a pair of hammerheads and see if those work. 



Either way, I will be jumping on the Guideline bandwagon soon. The kingfishers(?) I believe, look like a sweet pair of glasses, and you can't beat the price!


----------



## seacapt (Oct 1, 2007)

> *snivlem (3/28/2009)*depends on the size and shape of your face
> 
> 
> 
> duh


What he said


----------



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

GUIDELINES! Costas are awesome if you aren't on a budget and what works for me wont work for everyone else. You have to find a pair that fits your melon and if it is as big as mine you will like the guideline kingfishers.


----------



## The LaJess II (Oct 3, 2007)

I have a pair of the Stringers with 580 Copper Lens. If you don't have a big melon as Russian says LOL!!! You might like these. They are really light weight.


----------



## -- Saints Domination -- (Jun 24, 2008)

Brines with blue mirror. But i will probably switch to a thicker frame soon because the brines don't block all the wind from blowing in your eyes when on boats doing any speed faster than a troll.


----------



## ted-hurst (Oct 4, 2007)

I've got a pair of the Deep Blue's with a gray lense and love them. When I get another pair I want to try the mirror blue 580 lenses.

Ted


----------



## Reel Estate (Nov 28, 2007)

I ended up buying a set of Fathoms in green mirror 580 lens. They are a really light weight set of frames.


----------



## WAHOOU39 (Jan 14, 2008)

I have owned several pair through the years. My current favorite is Man O'War in blue mirror. I also have a pair of Turbine green mirror. The two are very similar except the MOW are a little larger and they have removable side shields that are pretty cool. Overall I have been very pleased with CDM, I have owned their products since 1986. It's all about personal preference and finding what fits you and your style best. Just my .02 Fish On!


----------



## Jighead (Feb 11, 2009)

I was suckered in on the removeable side shields on the man-o-war. Problem.... the side shields do not allow ventalation and they tend to fog up in tempertures lower than about 70.


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

my favorites by far are the fathoms and I've got several pair but the rubber on the arms don't last.....I always keep a brand new pair set aside for really bad weather days because those hold on my face the best when the boats rocking and rolling and I've tending fish over the side......

for everyday use, I wear harpoons and really like them but they don't fit as well and like stated earlier you gotta find what fits your melon........I'm an Air Traffic Controller and wore prescription glasses for 30 yrs. I had lasik 3 yrs ago and it's pretty important that I see the best I can all the time so I wear Costa's all day everyday.......unless I'm in radar instead of the tower.......they don't work too well in a darkradar room........


----------



## HaterAide (Nov 9, 2007)

> *BMH77 (3/27/2009)*Which of the Costa Del Mar frames are the best?


that's like asking which fishing lure is best. ?????

find a frame that fits your face, and then select a lens best suited to your most common fishing application.


----------



## flordaboy (Mar 30, 2008)

blackfin w/copper 580'sand harpoon's w/ green mirror 580's


----------

